# phones in gym



## must_try_harder (Nov 2, 2008)

*Do you take your phone to the gym?*​
yes14648.03%no9731.91%yes but its not turned on216.91%only if its important4013.16%


----------



## must_try_harder (Nov 2, 2008)

do u take yours


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Nope. If I did I'd probably drop a dumbbell on it


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Beklet said:


> Nope. If I did I'd probably drop a dumbbell on it


I do

R3Ti5GW5AAc[/MEDIA]]


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

I always take it in with me incase of emergancy. I very rarely have it out, i usually only take it out when im doing certain exercises


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

MaKaVeLi said:


> I do
> 
> R3Ti5GW5AAc[/MEDIA]]


Lol, what a plum!!!

Interesting superset there too :lol:


----------



## Graham24 (Jul 28, 2008)

I never take my phone in the gym! its a pet hate of mine, cant ****ing stand the little chavy [email protected] that are taking over my gym chatting on their phones on the benches when people ARE waiting to use them.

GET THE FCUK OUT THE GYM AND TALK OUTSIDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

CNUTS!!! :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Graham24 said:


> I never take my phone in the gym! its a pet hate of mine, cant ****ing stand the little chavy [email protected] that are taking over my gym chatting on their phones on the benches when people ARE waiting to use them.
> 
> GET THE FCUK OUT THE GYM AND TALK OUTSIDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> CNUTS!!! :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:


Lower your dose mate, ****ing hell!


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

you cant hear them in my gym as the music is so loud


----------



## MXMAD (Oct 11, 2007)

I don't take it, don't get interrupted then


----------



## Graham24 (Jul 28, 2008)

MaKaVeLi said:


> Lower your dose, ****ing hell!


HAHA

On nothing at the moment, just something that really gets to me. When im in the gym i am there to be focused on what i am doing, do my exercises well and get home. Not having to wait around for equipment because they have stopped to chat to their mates.


----------



## dawse (Mar 22, 2007)

It really bugs me when people hog equipment sitting texting their mates for ages! :confused1:

Then they do a couple of really low energy 'can't really be bothered reps' till their pal replies when they stop to read it! :cursing:

WTF, get some training done you lazy sh*te! And stop hogging!


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

No never. I go to train nothing else.


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

i do but is kept in pocket n will only text back if am resting between a set:thumbup1:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

yes I take it. It's called a mobile phone for a reason!


----------



## Truewarrior1 (Jan 27, 2005)

it gets left in the locker EVERY time. if you're on call as a doctor or gas works then fine, no problem, if your girlfriend is heavily pregnant same thing. if you feel like chatting to a friend in between sets *taking up equipment* about your saturday night and how much u drunk and that filthy slag u tagged, then GTFO. if you're not taking up equipment and only wasting ure time then i guess i dnt really give a sh1t.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

I don't take it. I can understand why some people need to, but for god's sake if you get a call go somewhere else to take it.


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

The poll is bollox....

i take my phone to the gym....

I leave it behind the counter with all my valuables... wallet, phone, watch etc....

so, the poll should be....

do you answer your phone in the gym....

I would then say no...


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

As above - I have always taken mine but would never answer a call.

I use it to listen to music though so switch it onto silent so if it rings or a text comes noone in the gym will hear it. I do answer texts between sets though..... and during cardio its me doing the texting to stop the boredom lol :laugh:


----------



## beefcakebaggie (Jul 9, 2008)

Absolutely not & I hate those that sit on benches using them:cursing: :ban:


----------



## Grim_Reaper (Feb 16, 2008)

Dont take mine, and if I do it would stay in the locker

I'm not so much bothered about people talking on them but more anoyed at the ones who put the phone, wallet, money belongings on a bench or something other than they are using.

Should I be held responsible if it gets broken because I didn't see it.


----------



## xzx (Jun 6, 2008)

MaKaVeLi said:


> Lower your dose mate, ****ing hell!


Nice one. :laugh::laugh::laugh: hee hee


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2008)

I dont have one, the gf has one so i use hers.

To answer the question no i certaintly do not.


----------



## Rosko (Oct 15, 2007)

Con said:


> I dont have one, the gf has one so i use hers.
> 
> To answer the question no i certaintly do not.


Jesus, i don't think i know anyone that aint got a mobile! I got an old one if you want, its one of the first handsfree bluetooth phones that came out, just say the word and its your bro!!!

 :whistling:


----------



## Bulk_250 (May 10, 2008)

Sorry, but I don't see the problem, I always have mine with me, sometimes keep it in my bag, if Im training on my own and resting in between sets, whats wrong with sending a text or something, Im not talking about hogging a bench whilst having a 20 minute convo or anything, or stopping during a set. But texting whilst resting isnt a problem, if someone rings, ill just ring them back when Im done.


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

I hate it when people chat away on the gym floor. Totally agree with Graham24.

J


----------



## Bulk_250 (May 10, 2008)

Joshua said:


> I hate it when people chat away on the gym floor. Totally agree with Graham24.
> 
> J


Yeah, agree, but sending a text whilst your resting for one minute though, I hate the people who answer their phones and speak dead loud so everyone can hear whether they like it or not.


----------



## SOUTHMAN (Sep 14, 2008)

it doesn't bother me if someone takes a phone call. I don't take it in as i cant be assed carrying it about. If i did get a call id take it somewhere quieter cos i couldnt hear well with the loud chart hits they play in LA****ness


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

i take it in to record lifts sometimes, usually i'm too busy running around, and it would get smashed in my pocket, or stolen if left lying somewhere.

never taken a phone call in the gym, i may text my training partner if i've done somethign totally awesome..


----------



## Flynnie_Guns (May 27, 2005)

i saw a guy tonight spotting some one while talking on the phone.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Who the fck cares.... put your ear phones in, crank the tunes and get on with your workout. I take my iphone in with me, browse the web when I am cycling nowhere on a bike and listen to music when I am training. Just ignore the tossers and makes friends with the people who are there to train.


----------



## Flynnie_Guns (May 27, 2005)

TaintedSoul said:


> Who the fck cares.... put your ear phones in, crank the tunes and get on with your workout. I take my iphone in with me, browse the web when I am cycling nowhere on a bike and listen to music when I am training. Just ignore the tossers and makes friends with the people who are there to train.


 well said :thumbup1:


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

phones in the gym....hahaha!!!

i guess some people may need their phone....these days they are like your mp3 player,your dvd player,your gps sat nav your best friend and your lover....ooops!!!

i take my phone,but its on silent....in case my missus is in danger,the kids need help or i have a call to save the world!!!

seriously i rarely get a call while at the gym...and most people know not to disturb me...but i dont answer anyhooo!!!!

fcuk i mean in a word,yes,take the phone,but dont let it bother my training!!!!

the gym is my workplace and cant afford interuption...."time to get serious" as arnie says...they never had phones in the gym then,just the big bat phone in the corner i guess!!!


----------



## god-send (Oct 8, 2008)

yes only for the mp3 player -in flight mode.


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

Yes for music when I feel like it (though recently gone off listening to music whilst working out).

And I also record my workout on it between sets, so I don't forget and I can just copy and paste it into my journal when I get home.

No-one has ever said anything about it, and if they did they'd get a swift "fvkc off" anyway.


----------



## noroyds (Aug 26, 2009)

yeah but only 4 emergency's

maka luv the vid


----------



## BennyC (Mar 18, 2010)

Take my iPhone in with me to use as my iPod. I could switch it to 'Airplane Mode' and block calls but I don't. I never make calls or reply to texts when I'm in the gym. Not out of courtesy to others but to keep the intensity of my workout high!

If somebody does call I usually reject it or answer and tell them I'll call them back when I'm done.

I agree people sat there having a catch up with their mate taking up equipment they're not even using properly is annoying.


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

the only time I bring my phone in with me is if im using it for music, I put it on flight mode so no one can txt me or call me


----------



## Simon m (Apr 3, 2008)

dawse said:


> It really bugs me when people hog equipment sitting texting their mates for ages! :confused1:
> 
> Then they do a couple of really low energy 'can't really be bothered reps' till their pal replies when they stop to read it! :cursing:
> 
> WTF, get some training done you lazy sh*te! And stop hogging!


 I had the same thing on Sunday, so I told the **** to move off the kit


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

I don't own a phone says it all really lol.


----------



## Nutz01 (Jan 27, 2009)

Bulk_250 said:


> Sorry, but I don't see the problem, I always have mine with me, sometimes keep it in my bag, if Im training on my own and resting in between sets, whats wrong with sending a text or something, Im not talking about hogging a bench whilst having a 20 minute convo or anything, or stopping during a set. But texting whilst resting isnt a problem, if someone rings, ill just ring them back when Im done.


x2 mate


----------



## mr.buffnstuff (Oct 22, 2009)

sat up from some dumbell presses today and rested 22.5kgs on my N95 now its not so healthy! maybe there is a lesson to be learnt here for me?


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

I take mine but on vibrate. It shouldn't ruin my day but it does annoy me when a phone rings, it's like - ffs man do you have to have it on you ALL the damned time??


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

No mine is left in the glove box. It grinds my teeth when people take their phones into the gym.


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

i got a thing for using my phone in the gym :S


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

i do i never use it though its always on silent but i wont answer it if it rings, i use the stopwatch on it thats it nothing worse than seeing someone stop mid set to chat ****!


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2010)

yep, i take mine, it stays in my bag in my little cupboard and doesnt come out unless i need to film a set or two, then it goes back.


----------



## -Jack- (Sep 28, 2009)

leave it in my office at work when i go, and i do bring it to garge gym.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2010)

i take my phone in the gym and USE IT. i pay the bill and i will use it when i like. as far as i can see if im not hogging a machine then people can fvck off if they dont like!


----------



## zelobinksy (Oct 15, 2008)

I only do during my rest period, i never ring anyone if im using equipment (i hate bench hoggers!!!)


----------



## BigStew (May 6, 2008)

Apart from emergency/important reasons, I can't see how anyone can concentrate & remain focussed if they're using their phone between sets & can also interrupt the concentration of others if they're laughing & joking around, etc.

& to those that unnecessarily shout into their phone because the music is loud....the music is at your end, so they can hear you if you talk normally!!


----------



## Dantreadz85 (Jun 4, 2009)

dawse said:


> It really bugs me when people hog equipment sitting texting their mates for ages! :confused1:
> 
> Then they do a couple of really low energy 'can't really be bothered reps' till their pal replies when they stop to read it! :cursing:
> 
> WTF, get some training done you lazy sh*te! And stop hogging!


dont you own the gym ?? lol


----------



## Dantreadz85 (Jun 4, 2009)

no network gets signal in my gym


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Nah never have TBH..

My wife has the gym's number incase of emergency


----------



## ChrisH (Dec 29, 2009)

x3



Nutz01 said:


> x2 mate


----------



## sawyer (Jan 18, 2009)

i take mine but only beacause its also my ipod


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

No evening phone calls are that important that they can't wait for an hour.

I leave my phone in the locker. I spend all day on the phone and the gym is my time, i don't think i've ever missed a call whilst in the gym that couldn't wait.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

1russ100 said:


> i take my phone in the gym and USE IT. i pay the bill and i will use it when i like. as far as i can see if im not hogging a machine then people can fvck off if they dont like!


Same as, I chat, I text, I laugh really loudly on purpose

Sometimes I even surf net..

I arrange my nites out in gym so when i get home i can relax and watch TV,

If it bothers you, come tell me.. And I wil tell you to fck off:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Those who dont take phonwe into gym must be really hardcore and huge

No phone takers, please post pics of physique to show advanteges of none phone use


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Always take my phone! how else am i going to show the lads pictures a girl has sent me the night before?


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2010)

jw007 said:


> Same as, I chat, I text, I laugh really loudly on purpose
> 
> Sometimes I even surf net..
> 
> ...


ha ha love it! i genuinlly do tell people to please leave me alone

watched an episode of jeremy kyle on the i phone the other night whislt in the gym!! its great


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

yes take my phone, psp, ipod, walkman, computer chess the lot.............

its mine, can do what i want....................


----------



## Gimli1436114691 (Mar 23, 2010)

have only taken my phone in the gym a couple of times if im exspecting an important/urgent phone call. it really gets on my nerves when people are constantly on there phone its not why you came to the gym is it so dont take the bloody thing in


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

Gimli said:


> have only taken my phone in the gym a couple of times if im exspecting an important/urgent phone call. it really gets on my nerves when people are constantly on there phone its not why you came to the gym is it so dont take the bloody thing in


this is wat gets me, wat has it got to do with you wat i do in the gym, paid the same money as you, can do wat i want, do i tell you wat to do.......no!!!

i'm on my phone now, come and tell me off:cursing:


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2010)

how would me being on my phone effect you?

obviously if i was bench/machine hogging then agreed


----------



## jack1980 (Jul 16, 2008)

Gimli said:


> have only taken my phone in the gym a couple of times if im exspecting an important/urgent phone call. it really gets on my nerves when people are constantly on there phone its not why you came to the gym is it so dont take the bloody thing in


be quiet hermit!


----------



## Gimli1436114691 (Mar 23, 2010)

ah yes well usually they do tend to be hogging a bench/machine and doing there impression of triger happy tv 'YEAH IM IN THE GYM' please can you also change your ring tone spice girls have been long gone for some time now


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2010)

spice girls re united didnt they?


----------



## Gimli1436114691 (Mar 23, 2010)

im not gonna lie im not really an avid fan but if they have and my fact are wrong i do apoligise


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Gimli said:


> have only taken my phone in the gym a couple of times if im exspecting an important/urgent phone call. it really gets on my nerves when people are constantly on there phone its not why you came to the gym is it so dont take the bloody thing in


are you a natty or a roider???


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2010)

Yes, collecting source's numbers, incase a friend rings and i wana have a really long chat whilst sitting on a bench and i use it for the time


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

mr.buffnstuff said:


> sat up from some dumbell presses today and rested 22.5kgs on my N95 now its not so healthy! maybe there is a lesson to be learnt here for me?


Haa yeah i learnt that lesson, also keys, remove keys unless you want them pentrating your leg affter some heavy shoulder presses! :lol:


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Yeah I take my phone with me....

I like to snap sneaky photos of the women on the adductor machines


----------



## Gimli1436114691 (Mar 23, 2010)

jw007 said:


> are you a natty or a roider???


nat mate, dont mean to rage just grinds my gears when the gym is busy and people are just messing around on the stations


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Gimli said:


> nat mate, dont mean to rage just grinds my gears when the gym is busy and people are just messing around on the stations


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Once again its a moaning Natty :lol: :lol:

See how things like this dont bother ROIDERS, far to laid back

Too busy looking GOOOD to notice dudes on phones:thumb:


----------



## Dantreadz85 (Jun 4, 2009)

jw007 said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Once again its a moaning Natty :lol: :lol:
> 
> ...


c0ck lol . yeah but u only look good because you take steroids an do them protein shake things , its cheating to the maximum. might aswell be a spanish footballer . an i also hate it when you roiders walk around the gym like your gods but we all know your just water , there isnt any real strentgh there .

and i also hate it when you can see them veins ;

and i also hate it when roiders barely even train an get big

and i also hate it when .....

and i also hate it when .....

and i also hate it when .....

(did i mention i was natty = jelous lol)


----------



## JB74 (Jan 6, 2008)

never take it in the gym, but only recently did when missus was heavily preggers and could have dropped at any time lol


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

Dantreadz85 said:


> c0ck lol . yeah but u only look good because you take steroids an do them protein shake things , its cheating to the maximum. might aswell be a spanish footballer . an i also hate it when you roiders walk around the gym like your gods but we all know your just water , there isnt any real strentgh there .
> 
> and i also hate it when you can see them veins ;
> 
> ...


x2

Dirty alpha cnuts. :cursing: :lol:


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

I hate being big and strong..


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Yes it's my phone and I'll text who I want when I train.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

WRT said:


> Yes it's my phone and I'll text who I want when I train.


I have noticed an attitude problem with you lately probably related to you getting a skin head no doubt:whistling:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

i do because its my source of music and also wear i log my workout


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> I have noticed an attitude problem with you lately probably related to you getting a skin head no doubt:whistling:


 :lol: not been on here for a week, probs due to lack of food today.


----------



## quinn85 (Jul 30, 2010)

i dont mind phones in the gym, and i dont people texting in the gym, and if you make or take a call, go outside. that's all good. but dont stand in the weights room shouting down your phone with one leg propped up on some equipment and the free hand resting on your knee. you look like a massive willy.


----------



## round 2 (Jan 14, 2010)

I hate them in the gym especially when people start spilling out all there problems and stuff moaning and whinging i go to the gym to get away from it all..

One of the reasons i converted my garage into a gym TBH and love it:thumb:


----------



## Murray (Jul 2, 2010)

Yes, but only because it has a timer on it so I can rest for the correct amount of time between sets.


----------



## green19210 (Jul 26, 2010)

I go during the day to the gym and there is useally only 3 or 4 people there maximum, most days it can be just me or just 1 other person. So I text, ring and everything aha! I'm often on here while at the gym...infact while resting laid down on a bench I've fallen asleep for abit a few times. I'm one of those annoying people who sing along to the songs in the gym as well though...but like I said its very quiet when I go.

I think some people need to chill out abit, its just a phone at the end of the day...I bet a lot of people on here who say they hate phones in the gym go on there phones while driving!


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

mine is in locker unless im making a vid for you guy's


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Uriel said:


> yes I take it. It's called a mobile phone for a reason!


 :thumb:

Yeah same, its also my music player (blackberry) and allthought im not very long in the gym i dont want to miss important phone calls

I also keep a record of my weight/reps etc because i find it awkward carrying round a notpad and pen


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

well i dnt like distractions when im training so that's why its in the locker

c.v. its my music


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Wow really thought there would be more No's! 

SD


----------



## jjmac (Sep 20, 2009)

with my old gym partners in the end had to say right either leave your phone in your bag, or fcuk off and train alone, i do take mine in now, and txt during sets, if im not needed to spot, what does my head in, id be ready to do a set and my partners phone would ring and he'd walk around having a convo, id be just sat waiting, 2 3 maybe 4 mins, then eventually when he comes back id be a tad mardy and have a crap set due to a massive rest!

people txting doesnt bother me in the slightest, talking does a bit because people seem to think you have to shout into a phone when actaully as both your phone and the persons are held to your fcuking ear its like being stood next to them!!!

also hate people sat on the leg press for example laughing and joking to someone on the phone while others are waiting to use it. unless your not going to let it disrupt your workout im sure people can go 40 bl00dy mins without their phones.


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

phones are a distraction and when i'm in the gym its eye of the tiger focus with the least amount of distractions possible ! so my phone is locked up in my locker away from me !

dont care if somone is dieing , they can wait 60minutes until i have finished my workout


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

mine always left in the locker

hate guys the sit on the bench staring at their phone doing a set every 20 minutes


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

akalatengo said:


> mine always left in the locker
> 
> hate guys the sit on the bench staring at their phone doing a set every 20 minutes


set every 20minutes looooool  reps for that :laugh:


----------



## ws0158 (Jun 23, 2010)

got a 5 year old boy at home, and if anything happens i wanna no about it straight away, i wont take up any extra time on a machine, or be loud but i donr see the problem!! it is policy at the gym not to have them though


----------



## Big Ackko (Jan 31, 2010)

Taking a phone into the gym is not an issue. But when someone is hogging equipment and might start their next set or might just look at their phone, should they lift, no just look at the phone. Lift now? No, jus check to see if they have any friends.

Fvck me makes me wanna clunk em with a dumbell!!


----------



## kempy85 (Jul 20, 2010)

i take my Iphone but thats only 2 listern 2 my music on it


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

I take it in with me sometimes, leave it in my pocket and tend to ignore it unless it's something that could be important. I'm not a chavvy [email protected] who texts all the time and uses up bench space doing nothing so I don't see the problem, they're called mobile phones.


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

kempy85 said:


> i take my Iphone but thats only 2 listern 2 my music on it


----------



## djmacka (Dec 4, 2008)

Uriel said:


> yes I take it. It's called a mobile phone for a reason!


x2 fella


----------



## Lousy_Bastard (Oct 20, 2008)

There should be one at the front desk ask the receptionists. :thumbup1:


----------



## green19210 (Jul 26, 2010)

romper stomper said:


> There are so many threads about others in gyms - putting weights back - texting - now phones ?I do not notice allot when I work out as I concentrate on the job in hand or am too knackered after a hard set to bother about if people are on the phone or talking crap- if people are in the way I ask them to move that's about it - so many seem so bothered by others or others action to start numerous threads about it - go to the gym and get what you need done - concentrate add intensity and you wont notice **** all .. try it sometime.


reps.

Less time moaning about others = more time gaining. fact.


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

They should be banned, no likey then f*ckoffy


----------



## Jazzaman (Mar 18, 2011)

Technically, yes. But only because it's an iPhone and I NEED music when doing cardio. My gym plays the same crap 24/7 and there's only so much I can hear when I'm doing weights.

Jay


----------



## Black Caesar (Mar 24, 2011)

I take mine in to count my 45second rest period between sets and also what Jay said "Technically, yes. But only because it's an iPhone and I NEED music when doing cardio. My gym plays the same crap 24/7 and there's only so much I can hear when I'm doing weights".


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

no what ****er needs to be sat on a phone in a gym? fair eneough if you are waiting on a call but as an accessory? fuc off.


----------



## Jonnyboi (Aug 23, 2009)

I never bring my phone allways leave it in the car last guy who i trained with would drop the dumb bells to answer the phone or leave when giving a spot to answer it your in the gym to train nothing else if not get the **** out anyone how tries to justifiei brining there phone to the gym to make or answer a call should stay at home.


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

I dont go to the gym but if i did i would bring it. Multi-tool, chewing gum, wrist watch, phone their parts of my body


----------



## Kaleem (Apr 25, 2010)

Usually - Normally texting inbetween sets


----------



## scouse2010 (Mar 17, 2010)

I dont really and if I am in the middle of exercising I wont bother stopping to answer it jsut ring them back after I have finished that exercise


----------



## Merouria (Sep 16, 2007)

The only time i have ever taken my phone in the gym in my many years of training was when my girlfriend was heavily pregnant and nearing her due date. Now it's back to being stuck in the bag in the changing room.


----------



## Wolf (Jun 7, 2005)

Only when doing cardio and only because i use it for music then, otherwise it stays in my locker. No need for a phone in the gym for the most part, it can wait an hour!


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

i allways take my phone....i actually use it to write my workout logs down so i dont have to use a paper and pen.all gets saved in my drafts,but it constantly looks like im txting.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Graham24 said:


> I never take my phone in the gym! its a pet hate of mine, cant ****ing stand the little chavy [email protected] that are taking over my gym chatting on their phones on the benches when people ARE waiting to use them.
> 
> GET THE FCUK OUT THE GYM AND TALK OUTSIDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> CNUTS!!! :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:


Lol a little harsh, i'll use my phone anywhere... gym, restaurant, club...

If my phone rings, no matter what it is.. its more important than iron

end.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

I tend to always bring my phone so I can call people when I'm out or if its a Fri or Sat then to sort out the nights plans. I wouldn't sit on the bench and answer it but I did walk over by the entrance door to answer other week and the women that works there told me to go outside...I was like wtf there was music going aswell and noone near me.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Raptor said:


> Lol a little harsh, i'll use my phone anywhere... gym, restaurant, club...
> 
> If my phone rings, no matter what it is.. its more important than iron
> 
> end.


Thats cool,but say im in the gym,and all of a sudden i want to taks a p1ss!

Do i sit on the bench,thinking if i go to the bog someones gonna jump

on here and fvck up my workout,or sit there and slash in my drinks

container?

If you get a call,respect others in the gym and take the convo outside,

i think its irritating listening to other peoples convo's,thats all


----------



## LionMX (Oct 4, 2010)

"yes but its not turned on"

I use it for logging my weights and routine, not for the calling functionality. I cant get signal there anyway!


----------



## Franko1 (Nov 19, 2008)

Apart from something like a pregnant GF/wife thats about to drop, i dont see why people cant go an hour without there phone. Its 1 hour FFS :confused1:


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

i use mine to time my rest between sets, to listen to the footy and i send alot of texts aswell but never answer the phone if anyone rings - if its important they can leave a message.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

mal said:


> Thats cool,but say im in the gym,and all of a sudden i want to taks a p1ss!
> 
> Do i sit on the bench,thinking if i go to the bog someones gonna jump
> 
> ...


Fair enough, but i think its not harming anyone... i mean lets be honest, someone 15 years away

having a chat to their mate on a mobile won't effect anyones lifting, you grumpy old git


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2011)

I used to leave mine in my locker and enjoyed the peace while i was training.

However i've since realised that i'm missing out on loads of overtime due to missing call outs, so i now have it with me but its ignored unless i see £ signs!


----------



## cris-01 (Nov 18, 2010)

I take it with me all the time. If i get a text i might reply in between sets. Don't see what's wrong with that, if I am just resting I am just sitting there thinking how tired I am so no harm in sending a quick text. If I get a call I will leave my bench or say I will call back.


----------



## Cabin.Fever. (Mar 5, 2011)

I take mine, dont see the problem. I use it for the stopwatch to time my rest. If I get a text I'll text during a rest. I won't have a full on convo during a seet, particularly if someone wants to be on the same equipment. Because I am courteous. But I wouldn't be that ar$ed if I did. Me making a phone call is no different to some burk swinging the DB's around like a window licker. It's infuriating for a second, then you should have clicked on that you're being a tail worrying about nothing. If you're more concerned about people being on the phone try being more concerned about your work out instead- you'll get more out of yourself that way.

The main reason people don't like phone users is because it ruins a persons routine. If he/she is on the bench press and that's your first exercise you get all flustered. Yes it's flucking annoying but adapt. Being able to adapt is a good thing.


----------



## Cabin.Fever. (Mar 5, 2011)

When I say phone call, I mean a 1 minuter, if it's any longer I step away but that's just my manners. I'm not bothered if someone else doesn't.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Yeah man, I take mine in...incase of emergacy, being a dad ya never know, lol...but it's always on silent, would hate to be annoyed with a ring while doing a set!!


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

cris-01 said:


> I take it with me all the time. If i get a text i might reply in between sets. Don't see what's wrong with that, if I am just resting* I am just sitting there thinking how tired I am so no harm in sending a quick text*. If I get a call I will leave my bench or say I will call back.


What's the point in being there then, sounds like you've not got the attitude to be working out, most people are focusing on their next set.


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

DiamondDixie said:


> What's the point in being there then, sounds like you've not got the attitude to be working out, most people are focusing on their next set.


just like anything there is wheat and chaff. in this game some people just don't want it that bad.


----------



## Threepwood (Nov 12, 2009)

I take my phone because i listen to music off it and write down all my lifts in a memo.

If someone came up to me saying "you ****ing chav get off the phone" whilst i was writing down my new lifts, i'd want to give you a little smack to the head with the bar


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Threepwood said:


> I take my phone because i listen to music off it and write down all my lifts in a memo.
> 
> If someone came up to me saying "you ****ing chav get off the phone" whilst i was writing down my new lifts, i'd want to give you a little smack to the head with the bar


beats bringing a pen and paper mate,so much quicker to.


----------



## Belinda (Mar 26, 2009)

I take my iPhone along to the gym because I have an app on it which contains all my workouts and lets me keep track of what I'm doing. Don't text or chat on it though unless it's something important - I know how irritating it is for other people!


----------



## cris-01 (Nov 18, 2010)

DiamondDixie said:


> What's the point in being there then, sounds like you've not got the attitude to be working out, most people are focusing on their next set.


You are spot on. Think I'll jack it in now.


----------



## Thestrict (Mar 10, 2011)

Pet hate of mine

Everyone is different and trains differently/has different morals.

Personally I'd get the **** massively if I was trying to use a bit of equipment and was being held up because of someone texting/ringing/facespaceing/pornhubing in-between sets. I'd probably tell them I'm jumping in with them, if they have a problem, fork em, it's a gym, not a social club.


----------



## evoluzione (Feb 21, 2011)

Belinda said:


> I take my iPhone along to the gym because I have an app on it which contains all my workouts and lets me keep track of what I'm doing. Don't text or chat on it though!


Same here, I use my iphone to track my workouts and to listen to music when doing cardio, don't see any problem with that.


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

I take mine, i have it on quiet, if it rings i answer it, if i need to call someone i use it.

I train hard and only usually have 40seconds at most between sets so if occasionally i go over that whilst on the phone so what :whistling:


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Leave it in the car..im there to train not to talk on the phone 

haven't got any responsibility like kids or anything so its not a problem for me..


----------



## austin84 (Nov 18, 2010)

My phone is also my mp3 so I do have it with me for my music but don't answer/make calls.


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Always have my phone out at the gym. I refuse to use it for its actual purposes though (calling and texting)

I use it as my notepad for writing my sets and reps on, easier than paper because I'd probably lose the paper or not be able to read my own writing haha


----------



## sigarner (Mar 26, 2013)

Rarely. Never understood why people spend most their time using their phones at the gym.


----------



## Skinny Guy (Jul 24, 2011)

shaunmac said:


> Always have my phone out at the gym. I refuse to use it for its actual purposes though (calling and texting)
> 
> I use it as my notepad for writing my sets and reps on, easier than paper because I'd probably lose the paper or not be able to read my own writing haha


What were you searching for when you found this ancient thread? Lol


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Never. It's the most annoying thing in a gym IMO .and iv stood on one before ...then he whinged....don't bring it to the gym then!


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

I pay my gym membership, if I want to use my phone I will do. If someone is using their phone it's got f'kall to do with me. That being said, I rarely use it in the gym.


----------



## Theseus (Feb 27, 2014)

of course. how else am I going to listen to musics?


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

I do in case of emergencies, don't think I've ever took it out of my pocket though, apart from certain exercises I put it with my car keys on the floor near me.


----------



## kuju (Sep 15, 2010)

Yep - but in airplane mode. I use it for the Tabata timer app and stopwatch. Otherwise it's ignored. The gym is not a place for phoning and texting people unless it's an emergency.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

I sit on tinder in between sets


----------



## HalfManHalfRusk (Mar 16, 2014)

Airplane mode. Use it for Spotify and Jefit.


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2014)

Spend most of my life on the phone so love leaving it at home for a couple of hours.


----------



## jayks (Jan 6, 2012)

Track my workouts and listen to music on my phone


----------



## mattyhunt (Dec 12, 2013)

Yeah i use the notes on my phone to track workouts


----------



## Majestic121 (Aug 16, 2011)

Nope. Never..

Mp3 player and headphones.. Done..

Just focus and concentrate between each set


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Beklet said:


> Nope. If I did I'd probably drop a dumbbell on it


I did exactly that with my new uninsured galaxy not last year. Still dumbell straight on it


----------



## braxbro (Aug 6, 2013)

I see nothing wrong between messing on your phone inbetween sets. I don't talk on it, I often use the stop watch for timing sets and typing on whatsapp.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

As long as your not holding up equipment it's fine really


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

I take it in and use it to count between sets as they never have working clocks in my gym but I don't sit there having a catch up with my grandma like most the fvcking idiots down there


----------



## lickatsplit (Aug 21, 2012)

I take mine, but I think those that have kids probably would anyway, I'd be devistated if I'd missed a call from my wife saying one of mine was being taken to hospital for something sudden. I'm not one of these that sits on a machine playing candy crush between sets. it sits on the floor/my pocket and I check it every now and again, thats it.


----------



## Dapps (Jun 28, 2011)

TaintedSoul said:


> Who the fck cares.... put your ear phones in, crank the tunes and get on with your workout. I take my iphone in with me, browse the web when I am cycling nowhere on a bike and listen to music when I am training. Just ignore the tossers and makes friends with the people who are there to train.


This is me to a T , its 2014 people use their phones as a music source as the **** they play in the gym is bollocks , also i use my phone for videos, or web browsing while doing cardio hell i even take my ps vita sometimes


----------



## GGLynch89 (Mar 6, 2014)

Have it on me incase of emergancys, I hate people that just sit there on their phones between sets.

The amount of times I yell PUT YOUR FKING PHONE AWAY is unreal.


----------



## Sharp161 (Jan 31, 2010)

In the gym on my phone right now. And what? ???? having a rest between sets. Pretty dizzy and light headed after a lot of heavy sets best to look at my phone for a min than to stair at a bunch of sweaty blokes?


----------



## paddyrr3 (Oct 15, 2010)

I use mine to log lifts(gym buddy) and use as a timer on stretches, don't see the problem.


----------



## 222 (Feb 7, 2014)

Dapps said:


> This is me to a T , its 2014 people use their phones as a music source as the **** they play in the gym is bollocks , also i use my phone for videos, or web browsing while doing cardio hell i even take my ps vita sometimes


LOL Ps Vita


----------



## Vinylpusher1 (Mar 8, 2014)

I take my phone in, i only use it for music though, i can't work out on my own without music.

Does annoy me when people are sat on their phones doing nothing.......... I normally just walk around in circles and stretch if waiting between sets


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jan 10, 2014)

GGLynch89 said:


> Have it on me incase of emergancys, I hate people that just sit there on their phones between sets.
> 
> The amount of times I yell PUT YOUR FKING PHONE AWAY is unreal.


How does that affect you at all? If it's between sets and they're not taking up any extra unnecessary time then you should probably mind your own business instead of yelling at them.


----------



## GGLynch89 (Mar 6, 2014)

I did not mention it, but.

I am training them, their phone should be in their pocket. End of.


----------



## havering (May 14, 2013)

I sometimes use it inbetween sets etc

Worse is people using bluetooth headsets I've seen lately in the gym, if I really need to take a call in the gym I go outside/changing rooms etc and take it, people answering their phone in the gym and then having a long conversation is ridiculous.


----------



## DuncRx7 (Feb 7, 2014)

I sometimes use it between sets for Jefit to log my sets/reps but only real reason I have it on me is for music well that and in case I get an emergency call.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Music and writing notes on lifts and routines


----------



## Bubbles82 (Sep 24, 2013)

Always leave it in my locker so can 100% focus. Best thing I ever witnessed in the gym was a bloke making calls and texting between sets so this bloke casually walked over and took the dumbbells he was using while he was chatting on the phone he got up in a temper stormed through the free weights section and was so busy still on his phone he walked head first into the incline chest bench bar sticking out, now everytime I go to the gym and walk across that section I have a little laugh to myself


----------



## Dapps (Jun 28, 2011)

222 said:


> LOL Ps Vita


lol RPGs for bike cardio lol


----------



## Shooter (Feb 3, 2012)

Ye music and a few apps on it (interval timer ect). Wouldn't stand around chatting on it.


----------



## Kiwi As (Nov 4, 2013)

Of course I take my phone to the gym! What's the alternative?

- iPod/MP3 player

- pen

- notebook

- camera (jk)

Or my smartphone which has fitness apps, notepad and iPod all in one!


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Skinny Guy said:


> What were you searching for when you found this ancient thread? Lol


No remote idea how I came across this. Didn't even realise it was this old, up too early haha


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

I take my phone to the gym, read ukm in between sets


----------



## musio (Jan 25, 2008)

bartonz20let said:


> I take my phone to the gym, read ukm in between sets


Exactly! Great motivation. Best thing about this place is you sometimes get a reply by the time you get to your next set


----------



## *Ryan* (Nov 5, 2013)

Yeah only if i go on my own as it doubles up as my music


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

i do... but its music only, phone called, texts and emails get ignored.


----------

